# Xerox Phaser 6100DN by net vs. portage

## pdluzew

I have a new color laser printer Xerox Phaser 6100DN available by net, but I don't know how to configure my gentoo to use this printer. On the CD attached to printer I have an instalation program for Linux but the program installs the printer outside of portage. I noted that among others it installs a printer program llpr which is not available in portage and it seems to me that after instalation the printer does not work correctly under gentoo. I working on KDE 3.3 where the llpr is not available. What should I install first by portage to have the printer installed correctly  on gentoo.  I tried to install the printer by using mozilla, cups and printer menager under KDE - all as yet unsucesfully.

----------

## blaster999

Hello.

You may be interested in this:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/xerox-list/2004q4/000395.html

----------

## pdluzew

I have tried Generic Postscript printer unsuccesfully. By the way, I have also noted that on the Xerox-list mentioned above there are at least 3 other posts from the people who have the similar problem with Phaser 6100DN as me, cf. 

http://linuxprinting.org/pipermail/xerox-list/2004q4/000390.html

http://linuxprinting.org/pipermail/xerox-list/2004q4/000397.html

http://linuxprinting.org/pipermail/xerox-list/2004q4/000390.html

Maybe, the correct working of Phaser 6100DN under Linux is not quite true, especially under gentoo.

According to the Xerox guide, on the Xerox CD there is a additional Linux Printer  Configuration Tool which should be installed first, eg. on   /usr/local/linuxprinter with unknown (at least for me) linux-config tool and unknown llpr tool  ???  But under gentoo I have problem with this tool. The best way would be to employ the portage to install the tools for printer configuration.

----------

## blaster999

Ahhh, the ol' good linuxconf... I remember the time I used it to break my mandrake configuration (I think linux-config is the next generation linuxconf). Don't know if the said tool is really necessary since everything can be configured by hand in Linux. I'd suggest mailing the xerox tech support and asking how to configure the printer w/o the GUI config.

----------

## pdluzew

I still try to install my Xerox color laser priner to work by net. Runnung the setup.sh enclosed on the printer CD I obtained the following message:

si cdrom # ./setup.sh

tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

uninstall: dynamic-link.h:57: elf_get_dynamic_info: Warunek zapewnienia `! "bad dynamic tag"' nie zosta speniony.

setupdb-bin.vDMCMX: dynamic-link.h:57: elf_get_dynamic_info: Warunek zapewnienia `! "baddynamic tag"' nie zosta speniony.

Keeping existing configuration file.

si cdrom # 

This message is in Polish but this means:  elf_get_dynamic_info: the condition `! "baddynamic tag"' has not been satisfied. Below I've pasted the setup.sh batch, maybe it is because it is not adopted to the Gentoo distro. Have you any suggestion how to install this printer to work by net on my Gentoo linux 

#! /bin/sh

#

# Product setup script

#

# Go to the proper setup directory (if not already there)

cd `dirname $0`

# defaults

FATAL_ERROR="Fatal error, no tech support email configured in this setup"

# try to get root prior to running setup?

# 0: no

# 1: prompt, but run anyway if fails

# 2: require, abort if root fails

GET_ROOT=0

XSU_ICON=""

# You may want to set USE_XHOST to 1 if you want an X11 application to

# be launched with root privileges right after installation

USE_XHOST=0

# this is the message for su call, printf

SU_MESSAGE="You need to run this installation as the super user.\nPlease enter the root password."

NULL=/dev/null

# See if we have the XPG4 utilities (Solaris)

if test -d /usr/xpg4/bin; then

	PATH=/usr/xpg4/bin:$PATH

fi

# Return the appropriate architecture string

DetectARCH()

{

	status=1

	case `uname -m` in

	    i?86)

		echo "x86"

		status=0;;

	    90*/*) 

		echo "hppa"

		status=0;;

	    *)

		case `uname -s` in

		    IRIX*)

			echo "mips"

			status=0;;

		    *)

			arch=`uname -m || uname -p 2> /dev/null`

			if test "$arch" = powerpc; then

				echo "ppc"

			else

				echo $arch

			fi

			status=0;;

		esac

	esac

	return $status

}

# Return the appropriate version string

DetectLIBC()

{

    status=1

	  if [ `uname -s` != Linux ]; then

		  echo "glibc-2.1"

		  return $status

	  fi

      if [ -f `echo /lib/libc.so.6* | tail -1` ]; then

	      if fgrep GLIBC_2.1 /lib/libc.so.6* 2> $NULL >> $NULL; then

	              echo "glibc-2.1"

	              status=0

	      else    

	              echo "glibc-2.0"

	              status=0

	      fi        

      elif [ -f /lib/libc.so.5 ]; then

	      echo "libc5"

	      status=0

      else

	      echo "unknown"

      fi

      return $status

}

DetectOS()

{

	os=`uname -s`

	if test "$os" = "OpenUNIX"; then

		echo SCO_SV

	else

		echo $os

	fi

	return 0

}

# Detect the environment

arch=`DetectARCH`

libc=`DetectLIBC`

os=`DetectOS`

# Import preferences from a secondary script

if [ -f setup.data/config.sh ]; then

    . setup.data/config.sh

elif [ -f SETUP.DAT/CONFIG.SH\;1 ]; then

	# HP-UX and other systems unable to get LFN correctly

	. SETUP.DAT/CONFIG.SH\;1

fi

# Add some standard paths for compatibility

PATH=$PATH:/usr/ucb

# call setup with -auth when ran through su/xsu

auth=0

if [ "$1" = "-auth" ]

then

  auth=1

  shift

fi

if [ "$auth" -eq 1 ]

then

  # if root is absolutely required

  # this happens if xsu/su execs setup.sh but it still doesn't have root rights

  if [ "$GET_ROOT" -eq 2 ]

  then

    # NOTE TTimo: this causes the following error message in some cases:

    # return: can only `return' from a function or sourced script

    # BUT: in other cases, the return is legit, if you replace by an exit call, it's broken

    return 1

  fi

fi

# Feel free to add some additional command-line arguments for setup here.

args=""

# Find the installation program

# try_run [-absolute] [-fatal] INSTALLER_NAME [PARAMETERS_PASSED]

#   -absolute option: if what you are trying to execute has an absolute path

#   NOTE: maybe try_run_absolute would be easier

#   -fatal option: if you want verbose messages in case

#      - the script could not be found

#      - it's execution would fail

#   INSTALLER_NAME: setup.gtk or setup

#   PARAMETERS_PASSED: additional arguments passed to the setup script

try_run()

{

    absolute=0

    if [ "$1" = "-absolute" ]; then

      absolute=1

      shift

    fi

    fatal=0

    # older bash < 2.* don't like == operator, using =

    if [ "$1" = "-fatal" ]; then

      # got fatal

      fatal=1

      shift

    fi

    setup=$1

    shift

    # First find the binary we want to run

    failed=0

    if [ "$absolute" -eq 0 ]

    then

      setup_bin="setup.data/bin/$os/$arch/$libc/$setup"

      # trying $setup_bin

      if [ ! -f "$setup_bin" ]; then

          setup_bin="setup.data/bin/$os/$arch/$setup"

        	# libc dependant version failed, trying again

          if [ ! -f "$setup_bin" ]; then

              failed=1

          fi

      fi

      if [ "$failed" -eq 1 ]; then

          if [ "$fatal" -eq 1 ]; then

              cat <<__EOF__

This installation doesn't support $libc on $os / $arch

(tried to run $setup)

$FATAL_ERROR

__EOF__

          fi

          return $failed

      fi

      # Try to run the binary ($setup_bin)

      # The executable is here but we can't execute it from CD

      # NOTE TTimo: this is dangerous, we also use $setup to store the name of the try_run

      setup="$HOME/.setup$$"

      rm -f "$setup"

      cp "$setup_bin" "$setup"    

      chmod 700 "$setup"    

    fi

	# echo Running "$setup" "$@"

    if [ "$fatal" -eq 0 ]; then

        "$setup" "$@"

        failed="$?"

    else

        "$setup" "$@" 2>> $NULL

        failed="$?"

    fi

    if [ "$absolute" -eq 0 ]

    then

      # don't attempt removal when we are passed an absolute path

      # no, I don't want to imagine a faulty try_run as root on /bin/su

      rm -f "$setup"

    fi

    return "$failed"

}

# if we have not been through the auth yet, and if we need to get root, then prompt

if [ "$auth" -eq 0 ] && [ "$GET_ROOT" -ne 0 ]

then

  GOT_ROOT=`id -u`

  if [ "$GOT_ROOT" != "0" ]

  then

	if [ "$USE_XHOST" -eq 1 ]; then

		xhost +127.0.0.1 2> $NULL > $NULL

	fi

    try_run xsu -e -a -u root -c "sh `pwd`/setup.sh -auth" $XSU_ICON

    status="$?"

    # echo "got $status"

    # if try_run successfully executed xsu, it will return xsu's exit code

    # xsu returns 2 if ran and cancelled (i.e. the user 'doesn't want' to auth)

    # it will return 0 if the command was executed correctly

    # summing up, if we get 1, something failed

    if [ "$status" -eq 0 ]

    then

      # the auth command was properly executed

      exit 0

    elif [ "$status" -eq 1 ]

    then

      # xsu wasn't found, or failed to run

      # if xsu actually ran and the auth was cancelled, $status is 2

      # try with su

      printf "$SU_MESSAGE\n"

      try_run -absolute /bin/su root -c "export DISPLAY=$DISPLAY;sh `pwd`/setup.sh -auth"

      status="$?"

    elif [ "$status" -eq 3 ]

    then

      # the auth failed or was canceled

      # we don't want to even start the setup if not root

      echo "Please run this installation as the super user"

      exit 1

    fi

    # continue running as is

  fi

fi

# Try to run the setup program

try_run setup.gtk $args $*

status=$?

if [ $status -eq 2 ]; then  # setup.gtk couldn't connect to X11 server - ignore

	try_run -fatal setup $args $* || {

		# NOTE TTimo: with -fatal working correctly, this never happens

		echo "The setup program seems to have failed on $arch/$libc"

		echo

		echo $FATAL_ERROR

		status=1

	}

fi

exit $status

----------

## phd

Over a year I used succesfully the Phaser 6100DN  as a net Linux printer. I configured it on a few computers (x86). It worked relatively good on Gentoo as a Color Laser with duplex installed on a socket://... (Xerox Phaser 6100 Series (SPL-C).ppd) . Lately, after emerge -u word the printing stopped. 

According to my experience, it was never possible to install this printer correctly by using  localhost:631 . But it did only by adding the printer with the help of a special program linux-config (Linux Print Package, Configuration Tool v1.1)  which was appended by Xerox to the printer. 

Lately when the printer stopped I removed the printer configuration, reinstalled the program, and tried to install the printer again. But now, I cannot add the printer. When I try to save the configuration files the mentioned program (Linux Print Package) gives the following error 

add-printer failed: client-error-not-authorized

----------

## phd

Reffering the my previos comment I have emerged back to the previous versions of gtk+ (2.10=>2. :Cool:   and cups (1.2.6 =>1.1.23-r :Cool:  and now it is no problem with the set up of Phaser 6100DN  and again it works by net correctly.

My question is: what is a difference in the new version of the programs resulting the error 

add-printer failed: client-error-not-authorized

Is it possible to overcome such an error and force Gentoo to work with the printer by using the new version of gtk and cups?

----------

## lorebett

Hi

I've been using a Xerox Phaser 4500DT for a while now, and it had worked correctly (see also my experiences here: http://tronprog.blogspot.com/search/label/cups).

For some days now, I cannot print postscript and pdf files anymore (either the pages come out empty or with black stripes that seem to the the text but in a distorted way).

What is this configuration program you're talking about?  Is it available from Xerox?  Does it work only with your model?

By the way, it looks like this model of Xerox is not reported in linuxprinting.org...

thanks in advance

----------

## phd

Lorebett, how did you install the Phaser 4500DT driver? Have you done this manually or you emerged it with some package? 

I use splix (emerge splix), driver Samsung CLP-500, but I still have not possibilty to print double side on my Phaser 6100DN.

www.ippt.gov.pl/~pdluzew

----------

## lorebett

I used cups web interface and the ppds downloaded from the Xerox site...

----------

